# What gun to buy



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I have done some dog hunting in Idaho a couple of times and all I gotta say is it one of the funnest and challening things I have ever shot..

I am thinking about getting a 204 this winter for the upcoming season, what do you seasoned dog hunters shoot and/or reccomend????


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

I love my .22-250, but a .243 works well also. The .220 swift or a .222 wouln't be bad either. I am not a ballistics expert but I would recommend looking for something that shoots flat, very fast and capable of killing out to 350 yards with a 80-85 grain bullet or less. I would also suggest a 25-06, but the smaller calibers might be better. I shoot 55 grain Nosler Ballistic tips in my .22-250 and it makes a mess of them.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I use a 223 with 50 gr Speer TNT bullets shooting about 3100 FPS. That works very well. The 223 you can get remanufactured ammo very reasonable. You can shoot lighter or heavier bullets depending on how you want to shoot. I stick to the 50gr and just use the mil dot scope for some Kentucky windage.

The 204 sounds like a real up and comer. I have not used it but the one person I know that has one likes it.

The 222 is also a good choice as is the 22-250. The thing to be concerned about is bbl life. If you are only going to take a few shots a day then who cares what you shoot. So far this year I have shot over 1,200 rds from one 223 about 150 from the 22-250 and about 200 from a barrowed gun. (you have to love people that want fire formed casings) With the 223 and 222 you can shoot many rds before your gun really starts getting hot. On a warm day I can only shoot about 4 to 6 rds before the bbl gets to hot.

I am sure someone else will add their two cents also and that is good because what works for me may not work for someone else.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Boy said:


> I shoot 55 grain Nosler Ballistic tips in my .22-250 and it makes a mess of them.


 :lol: :lol:

Thanks for the information.. SOunds like you guys like to shoot dogs.. SHooting something at 350yds is something that I have never done..


----------



## mhprecht (Oct 13, 2003)

I bought a Rem 700 ADL in .204 Ruger last year. Dropped in a Rifle-Basix Trigger to get the trigger pull down to about 2.5 lbs. with no creep. Topped it with a Burris 4-12X50 scope. 3 shot groups covered by a dime at 200 yards - a real 200 yards at the local range - with factory ammo. I love it!

Very effective medicine on PDs in SW North Dakota last fall. Won't match a .22-250 at extreme ranges (300-350) so if the majority of your shots are at extreme ranges then disregard all the above and get a .22-250. :sniper:


----------



## wyocarp (Jul 29, 2005)

It is more sporting to use a pistol. I use my .500's. I don't want them to get up and run too far so I use my 530 grain flat nose hard cast bullets.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Kind of depends under what conditions you will be hunting them. Spent a few afternoons last month shooting between morning and afternoon bowhunts. 20-25 mph crosswind every day. In those conditions unless you are REALLY good at doping the wind a 204 might be a bit light. I was getting considerable wind drift with 80 grainers from my 243. My brother used to use a 17 rem and 22 hornet but would switch to a bigger gun as soon as the wind came up.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

We have no Prairie dogs in New England  You guys are lucky!


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

I use a .17 HMR. At 50-200 yards that thing is pretty damn accurate. 20 grain hollow points or 17 gr. varmit tips......clean kill! :sniper:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Out here in the Dakotas (oh shoot I hope that isn't abusive or offensive to any one)
Let's try again here in the state between Minnesota and Montana you can not get by on just one Praire Dog (varmit ) rifle. You should have a minimum battery of:

17 HMR

223

22-250

243 or my preference 6MM Remington

and last but surely not least a 25-06

This cover all distances and varmits that are slightly larger than the PD

:sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:

:2cents:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

a good .22 or 243 would be a nice gun for pups


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I have been re-thinking the rifle issue and think I may go with the .223. Ammo should be cheaper than the .204 also..


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey Maddy,

A .204, .223, and a .22-250 will all be great choices. Lets not forget the .308. I am a "self-proclaimed" 308 pimp... :lol:

However, if you are going to get serious about it. A "big bore" .30 cal is the way to go. For general use...any of thoses rounds will do the trick........take care and remember.....its not the round that counts. Its the "pink mist" that follows.... :wink: ttyl!!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Jiffy said:


> its not the round that counts. Its the "pink mist" that follows.... :wink: ttyl!!


Right on!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I perhaps should not admit this, but on my way back from a Montana elk hunt, this past Sunday, I burned up 30 rounds of 300 Winchester Magnum on prairie dogs. Like Jiffy I like the 308 with good match ammo.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I think we should get a Nodakoutdoors group this spring together and go do some long range doggin out west..

ANyone be interested in that??


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Madison,
I love that idea :beer: I'd get to meet some of us riflemen :sniper:

Plainsman,
You got to do what you got to do. I mean you dance with the gal you brought to the prom :lol: I shot way to many jack rabbits back in the 60's with a Remington 721 270 with a 24" barrel. It weighted over 9 lbs. No 14 year old kid ever had that much fun. :sniper:


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Sounds fun :beer:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

zogman said:


> Madison,
> I love that idea :beer: I'd get to meet some of us riflemen :sniper:
> :sniper:


Sounds good we'll just keep it in the memory banks until spring rolls around and we'll try to get something going..

:beer: :beer:


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

heres basically what you have to choose from...

22mag good 200 yard gun expecially with 30 grain tnts

17HMR good 300 yard gun for headshots only

17remington capable of 500 yard shots and farther

223 good 300 yard gun

243 with 55 grain bullets or 58 if you handload its good for 600 yards

22-250 good 400 yard gun and farther

25-06 easy 400 yard gun

308 good for 1000 yards if used properly

50 barrett good for 1 mile and ive seen people use the 50 for prarie dogs


----------



## 155MM (Feb 4, 2005)

Madison, I tried to decide also a few years ago. Decided to go with the .223 Cheap to shoot. I've been buying ammo at 1st Stop Gun in Rapid City for about 4 years or better. Last I paid was $8.74 for 55 grain FMJs box of 50. Just a thought.

155MM


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Madison said:


> I think we should get a Nodakoutdoors group this spring together and go do some long range doggin out west..
> 
> ANyone be interested in that??


I'd be game for that too. But only if you, Plainsman, Huntin1 and, oh heck, even Zogman come! It would give me a good opprotunity to use the Savage for what it was meant for. Don't get much 300+ yard action here in NC.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

HHHMMM, a PD shoot??? That sounds like fun!! If nothing else, just to get to meet some of you all.

Hey Maddy, if you want mail me a [email protected]. I will help get it organized. Lets get the "ball rolling".....


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

[quoteHey Maddy, if you want mail me a [email protected]. I will help get it organized. Lets get the "ball rolling".....[/quote]

That sounds good. I'll send ya an email..


----------



## RWSshooter (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks for the info on the .204. I was thinking about getting a .204, but it sounds a little lite on the long range shots. I have always wanted a 25-06, maybe I will get that instead of the .204?
I have been shooting prairie dogs in SD and WY for about the last 10 years. The last few years seem to be all long distance shooting any more. The dogs seem to be decreasing in numbers and very gun shy any more. I usually use a .220 Swift (55 grain slug) and a .243 (75 grain slug) for prairie dogs. I reload all my ammo with Hornandy VMax slugs. I also use the heavier slugs in the Swift, to buck the wind better on those never ending windy days. The 75 grain in the .243 also works well on windy days.
I also have target turrents on my scopes (Leupold, Bushnell Elite) to zero in on those long shots.
I have found .50 cal rifle casings on the ground west of Casper, WY when I was shooting prairie dogs a few years back.
Are there any good places to shoot prairie dogs in North Dakota?


----------



## riblet (Nov 24, 2005)

I like to use my muzzleloader for prarie dogs


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Ok guys are we going to get a "Nodak Outdoors" PD shoot going or what????

I WILL be there!! Anybody else!!!

Plainsman??? Huntin1???? Anybody else???

Lets just get together and have some fun. No pressure!! Nobody is going to "judge" anybody else. Lets just get together and shoot some dogs.

Is anybody in??? Let me know!!

Hey Chris, I think this would be a good idea to get some of us together. It has happened on other sites. Lets see if this one will work!! Just an idea. I will do the logistics if you want!! Take care...Lee

PS: Anybody interested mail me, [email protected]


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I'd be all for it :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:

I will break out the ole 223 and count my shells.

And for close in the new CZ 17 HMR :sniper:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I'm in for sure!! Shoot some dogs maybe grill something up from whatever you killed in the fall, beverages, etc. etc.

I know of a couple people that would also be interested.

Jifffy, I Pm'd you but will also email you on your other account..

madison


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think I could make it. I would suggest late May or early June. The young ones are out and on solid food so if momma gets it they don't starve. Also, the small targets are more sporting, ------- and dumb.


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

I have been doing some research on the.204 and it sounds like quite a caliber. Rivals what the 22-250 can do with less powder, recoil and barrel wear. I have a cz 222 with the hogback stock that I really like a lot and just purchased a savage 17 hmr. Not sure I could justify another varmit class rifle........................... but then again................ we are MEN right? Why do we need to justify anything :lol: :wink: what was I thinking?

whoever has the most guns wins!!!


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I would definatley be interested in going, I think the next step is to pick a time so plans can be made :beer: :sniper:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Hey I'm always game for anything. Since I know Madison well I'll probably let him organize the details and work through him.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

22-250 is a great rifle for prarie Dogs :beer:


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

honkbuster3 said:


> 22-250 is a great rifle for prarie Dogs :beer:


 :beer:


----------



## pineislandguide (Sep 21, 2005)

I'd be interrested in joining the crew for a P Dog trip. Make sure you PM me when you figure out the details! Thanks guys


----------



## wisconsingoosehunter (Feb 13, 2006)

Have you guys figured out the details/dates of the pd hunt yet? I may be interested, depending on the dates. I will be in SoDak Snow goose hunting from about the 17th Mar-26 Mar. I think it would be fun. I have a buddy who always talks about it and I know he'd love to go. I don't have any of those smaller caliber rifles, but I wouldn't mind trying out my .300WSM at some long ranges. I would also bring along my T/C Omega .50cal. It'll be fun to see some of these guys blow up! Please let me know.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

I shoot the 220-Swift and .17 for PD's.............My Uncle "Noel" was a pro-PD hunter and could drop them at 600 yards(yes he has been documented,at doing it) In the last 12 years he was always invited out to Montana and South Dakota to shoot with the Winchester and Remington people,they would pay for his hotel,food and trip's..........
He started reloading shell's in 1935 and been at it ever since..........
His fav. was a Bull Barreled 220-Swift........
He passed away last year at the age of 92..........A hunter to the end........... :beer:


----------



## ram3835 (Oct 11, 2009)

noel could not hit the side of a barn. :withstupid:


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

i had the savage 204. excellent gun with that accutrigger. i owned this gun when i lived in IL . I found found out in a hurry this gun is not a good wind gun ( anything over 10 mph ) when i moved to ND. Wind was pushing the 32 gr bullet up to 2 feet on me on a real ND windy day. i went with the AR15 and have not looked back. prices have come down a lot in the last 60 days on these guns. 20 inch barrel is a good length for every thing. marty


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Did any one ever end up going on the PD shoot???? I know this is from a while ago, but the idea still seems like a great one!


----------



## CZDogman (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm still unsure how that AR thing solved a wind problem for trappermrd...the .223 gets blown around more than a .204.


----------

